# Teflon lubricant at Lowe's



## Jon1 (Feb 20, 2012)

Excuse my ignorance, but can someone tell me if the DuPont (I think) brand of Teflon lube found at Lowe's will work as well as the FinishLine (same type of container as the Finish Line teflon)?

Does the Finish Line have any special ingredients or will they perform similarly? 

The Lowe's brand states that it is for bicycle chains, lawnmowers, etc.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I ould definitely try it.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

If it claims it's safe for bike chains, I say you're probably fine. Is it any cheaper? Just wondering why you searched Lowes instead of a bike shop...


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

When I use to ride motorcycles all the racers swear by it. I've been using it for mountain bikes with no issues. Since it dries up it attracts very little dirt. A little over $4 for a can at Lowes.


----------



## RedtiresII71 (Apr 11, 2011)

Agreed....can't see paying $7 or $8 for something that you can get for $4 or less....I use it too!


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

Interesting. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Jon1 (Feb 20, 2012)

lightjunction said:


> If it claims it's safe for bike chains, I say you're probably fine. Is it any cheaper? Just wondering why you searched Lowes instead of a bike shop...


Yeah, it is about half the price that Dick's sporting goods charges for Finish Line (my LBS didn't have it).


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

i have used the pbblaster brand of spray teflon. when i got it on my brakes it definitely made them slippery. however, on my chain/cogs, it didn't do anything to keep them from getting all rusty when they got wet. i am back to real oil.


----------



## Brodino (Sep 15, 2008)

I use the Dupont brand Teflon. It attracts very little dirt and I have no rust on my drive chain whatsoever after 3+ years of using it. Awesome stuff and very cheap compared to bike specific brands.


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

One of those Dupont brand lubes is the same as *I think* White Lightning. Avoid the spray bottle since it's too messy.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

I have been using this stuff. 
Walmart.com: DuPont Teflon Chain Saver, 11 oz: Automotive
Wish it was available in non-aerosol, but I guess I could spray it into another bottle. It comes with a straw.

I tried "wet" lubes and they simply picked up too much dirt and grit. When I would remove my chain and cleaned it by immersing in solvent, the bottom of the tin can would have a lot of fine particles.

So I tried RockNRoll Blue and it works great. A friend who is a big road guy tested several lubes and found the RockNRoll Gold made the chain last the longest.

But the DuPont is half the price of RockNRoll, and more readily available. I follow the RockNRoll instructions -- wet the chain down really well with it, wipe off the excess, and let it dry. I always apply after getting the chain wet, and otherwise every two or three rides.

I have not had any problems with rust. When I get it muddy I hose it off, but just plain clean water I don't worry about. The quality of the metal and any minerals that may be in the mud you get on it could be a factor in causing rust.

I started with a new chain, and have an odometer, so will be interesting to see how long it lasts. It is due fir a removal and soaking, so will see how much junk it picked up.


----------



## drag_slick (Sep 24, 2004)

I've been using the Lowes Telflon stuff for years now.. Great stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## DosNueve (Feb 18, 2012)

I use this stuff to lube just about everything, even my guns.


----------



## CLMcLovin (Sep 27, 2011)

After reading this thread today, I grabbed some while I was at Lowe's this evening. It's the Dupont Teflon Chain Saver Wax Based Chain Lube in a 4 oz squirt bottle exactly like the Finish Line stuff. It was $4 and some change. 

I read the fine print on the back and guess what I found: Made in Canada, mfg and distributed by Finish Line! It goes on to basically say that it's Finish Line with the Dupont logo. 

Good find!


----------



## Holmes (Jun 23, 2008)

+1 for the DuPont Teflon. Have used it for last several years on my motorcycle and bicycle chains, great stuff.


----------



## EZuphill (Nov 21, 2011)

Helpful thread! 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffRock (Aug 23, 2010)

Ah.. sometimes different labels are made by the same people... 
I remember back in my BMX days people arguing about some set of cranks vs. others. I don't remember brand names now), but it was nice when i pointed out the cranks they were arguing about were made by the same company, and said brands just paid them to stamp their name on them..


----------



## Zuper (Feb 5, 2012)

+2 for Teflon


----------

